# Ribbons... And Horses Tails!



## galadriel (27 March 2009)

I Have looked on many websites to see what ribbons mean. But the only good ones i have found are american, and it might mean something different over there.
What are the colours and what do they mean??
I know Red Means Lick/watch out.

Thanks


----------



## catdragon (27 March 2009)

Green I believe to signify a novice, ie: first time out hunting


----------



## BSJAlove (27 March 2009)

white = stallion
green = youngster
red = tempermental


----------



## catdragon (27 March 2009)

Just found this...


All Topics &gt; Pets &gt;
Horse Ribbon Not For Decoration
You may have seen it at a show, a lovely horse trotting around the ring sporting a fancy red ribbon in his tail. Sure it is pretty, but did you know that it also has a meaning? Surprisingly, many riders do not.
You may have seen it at a show, a lovely horse trotting around the ring sporting a fancy red ribbon in his tail. Sure it is pretty, but did you know that it also has a meaning? Surprisingly, many riders do not.

The tradition started many years ago. Riders would place a ribbon in their horse's tail when riding in the hunt to warn other riders of things they might not have the time to tell them before the ride. When there are a lot of horses working in a group, it can be hard to know which horse is which, and a ribbon makes it clear when there is a something that needs to be considered before approaching.

Understanding the Color of a Ribbon

There are four colors of ribbon that you might see on a horse's tail: red, green, blue and white. Each color has its own meaning.

Red ribbons signify that a horse is a kicker. This means that any other riders should be careful not to crowd the horse, especially from behind. This is the most common color of tail ribbon and thus is the best understood. Often people choose to use a red ribbon if a horse is green or inexperienced because other riders are more likely to understand the meaning.

A green ribbon means that a horse is inexperienced and likely to misbehave. This is suitable for young horses or for horses who are particularly spooky in nature. If you see a horse with a green ribbon in his tail, approach him with caution. Give him space when riding near him, and be sure to keep an eye on him when in the ring. A green horse may spook or otherwise misbehave in unexpected ways.

A blue ribbon says that this horse is a stallion. Because stallions should only be handled by adults, and can be unpredictable at times, stallion owners will sometimes use a blue ribbon in his tail to warn off other riders. This is particularly important if you have a mare. It is unfair to a stallion's rider to ride your mare too close to a stallion in the ring, especially if she is in season. The stallion can be the best behaved boy out there, but having an in season mare close by will distract him. In the worst case scenario, you could cause a serious accident by bringing your mare too close to a stallion. Caution is always sensible when seeing a horse with a blue ribbon in his tail.

White ribbons signify that a horse is for sale. Because it can be difficult to successfully advertise at a show, using a white ribbon is an excellent way to show that your horse is for sale. That way prospective buyers can see him perform in the ring, and know that they can approach you after the class if they are interested.


----------



## catdragon (27 March 2009)

Hmmmmm having read all that, I'm now thinking my girl should have a green ribbon permanently attached !!! LOL !!!


----------



## MrsMozart (27 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmmmmm having read all that, I'm now thinking my girl should have a green ribbon permanently attached !!! LOL !!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you there lol, think I'll dye my girly's tail green


----------



## catdragon (27 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hmmmmm having read all that, I'm now thinking my girl should have a green ribbon permanently attached !!! LOL !!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you there lol, think I'll dye my girly's tail green 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I actually think my mare is trying to dye hers green herself !  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the joys of spring grass


----------



## auntyfred (27 March 2009)

Dales ponies are shown with ribbons in their tails. Can be any colour but taditionally it's red, white and blue.


----------



## siant2 (27 March 2009)

Ive always wondered if my horse should wear a ribbon - she is prone to big bucks when warming up in the SJ arena - whilst they dont bother me - she could quite easily catch a rider or horse if they ride past too close (which happens a lot in SJ warm ups and also that often winds her up and makes her buck) What colour do I wear - red or green????

She never would kick another horse so wouldnt want to label her as a kicker by wearing a red ribbon.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (27 March 2009)

I think there should also be a purple polka dot ribbon to signify that the horse wearing it is crazy.


----------



## Persephone (27 March 2009)

Lol red, white and blue means a Dales pony, not a Fell or Welsh Cob! Jeez I don't know where they get some of these judges.


----------



## rockinghorse (27 March 2009)

Found this a useful thread thanks, I understood that when daughter took her pony to his first hunt meet we were asked to put a green ribbon in, I think this can refer to either a novice horse or rider.

But I have also seen horse with black ribbons in???? any ideas.


----------



## yethersgill (27 March 2009)

Under Sport Endurance Rules

Red: Caution horse may kick
Green: novice horse
Blue: stallion
White: Disabled or timid rider.

We use burgundy, silver and dark green ribbons in the tails of our Dales ponies


----------



## sarah23 (27 March 2009)

i thought white was for a stallion, i know a white disc on the bridle is for a stallion


----------



## spookypony (27 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Found this a useful thread thanks, I understood that when daughter took her pony to his first hunt meet we were asked to put a green ribbon in, I think this can refer to either a novice horse or rider.


[/ QUOTE ]

When I went on my first hunt in January, my pony had a green ribbon, as it was his first time, and I put a green ribbon in my own hair, as it was MY first time, too!


----------

